# yo check dis out!!



## ichigo (May 20, 2006)

does anybody know where i can buy aftermarket parts for my '89 stanza??
e-mail me with any info: 
[email protected]
any info will be much appreciated
thank you!


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

at any autoparts store


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Shall your car burst into flames and explode.


----------

